# Old Mill in Leek, Staffordshire -August, 2009



## Lightbuoy (Dec 2, 2009)

Passed this on the way back from a trip "up North"



































































Some news on possible re-development can be found in the below linky.....

http://www.thisisstaffordshire.co.u...hotel-plan/article-706018-detail/article.html

Has anyone had a sneaky butchers inside here?

Hope that you found the photos of interest


----------



## Gangeox (Dec 2, 2009)

Looks a great place, had a gander a couple of months ago, tight as a nun's chuff but may have changed since


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Dec 3, 2009)

It's Big Mill, Saul_Son did it a few years back.

M


----------



## Trinpaul (Dec 5, 2009)

Lovely looking place  I'm trying to visualise an old milling town where you would have had 8-12 mills...........would you have been able to see the sun?


----------



## Lightbuoy (Dec 5, 2009)

Trinpaul said:


> Lovely looking place  I'm trying to visualise an old milling town where you would have had 8-12 mills...........would you have been able to see the sun?



On the odd occasion when the sun does shine here, I reckon it would've been rather hazy. I believe that the boilers would've only been put out once a year, for about one week, when the Factories, Mills etc. closed for the Summer. This allowed any major repairs to be done to associated engines and machinery powered by the boilers. The Clean Air Act, 1956.....[ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clean_Air_Act_1956"]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clean_Air_Act_1956[/ame] and other subsequent Laws eventually erradicated the smogs.


----------

